# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλημέρα και απο εμένα !!!

## D.Rose

Καλώς σας βρήκα λοιπόν...
Είμαι ο Ντέλος κάτοικος Αθήνας 23 ετών ...
Έχω αρκετά κατοικίδια διαφόρων ειδών ... 
Ο λόγος που έγινα μέλος είναι ο εξίς ... εχτές παρέλαβα 4 πουλάκια ... λόγο θανάτου του ανθρώπου που τα ειχε και ειναι εκτροφής του ... τα 2 είναι σκαρθάκια μετά απο μια έρευνα που έκανα σχετικά ... με τα άλλα 2 δεν βγάζω άκρη και θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας... (αν θέλετε πείτε μου που να ανοιξω σχετικό θέμα)... 
Και πάλι Καλημέρα ...

----------


## mitsman

Καλως ηρθες Ντελο στην παρεα μας!!!!! εδω που ηρθες να ξερεις οτι θα κολλησεις!!!! 

*Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας!!! θα σε βοηθησει για την πιο γρηγορη προσαρμογη σου στην παρεα μας!!!!*διαβασε τον, δες πως ανεβαζουμε φωτο και βάλε μας ακομη και εδω να δουμε τι πουλακια ειναι!!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Καλως ηλθες φιλε! Αληθεια το Ντελος απο που βγαινει;

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλημέρα και καλή διαμονή!!

----------


## D.Rose

Καλώς σας βρήκα ... Δημήτρη μακάρι να κολλήσω ... Γιώργο το Ντέλος βγαίνει απο το Παντελής ... Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση ... εν αναμονή του mail απο imageshack...

----------


## D.Rose

Καλημέρα Γιάννη ... Ευχαριστώ ...

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Καλώς ήρθες Παντελή.

----------


## D.Rose

Σ'ευχαριστώ Κώστα ...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Καλώς ήρθες Παντελή και από 'μενα !!!! 

*

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλως ηρθες Παντελη !

καλη διαμονη στο forum μας !  :Happy: 

Αναμενουμε φωτογραφιες απο τα πουλακια σου !  :Happy:

----------


## D.Rose

Αλέξανδρε και Ευθύμη Ευχαριστώ να 'στε καλά ... Έχω θέμα με το imageshack ... αν κάποιος μπορεί να με εξυπηρετήσει ...

----------


## mitsman

Τι θέμα εχεις Ντέλο??????
εκανες εγγραφη???

----------


## Efthimis98

Λοιπον !

Εχουμε και λεμε !

Δες αυτο εδω το αρθρο σχετικα με το ανεβασμα φωτογραφιων στο forum !  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Καλως ηρθες ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗ στην παρεα μας ! 

αν για καποιο λογο εχεις κολλημα με το imageshuck δοκιμασε και photobucket.com

----------


## Oneiropagida

Καλωσόρισες Ντέλο στην παρέα μας και καλή διαμονή!

----------


## panos70

Καλως ηλθες φιλε Παντελη και καλη περιηγηση στο φορουμ,περιμενουμε φωτο

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ντέλος, όπως Παντέλος!! σωστά δεν το σκέφτηκα!!
καλη διαμονή φίλε μου!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα μας Παντελή να χαίρεσαι τους νέους σου φίλους , εδώ θα βρεις κάθε βοήθεια που θα χρειαστείς...

----------


## ria

καλως ηρθες καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!!!!!!!!

----------


## D.Rose

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για το καλωσόρισμα ... το θέμα είναι με το imageshack ... δέν ευθύνομαι εγώ ... θα κοιτάξω με το photobucket ... ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ!!!

----------


## mitsman

*Κανόνες Χρήσης της Ενότητας "Ιθαγενή-Αγριοπούλια"*Ντελο θα σε παρακαλουσα να διαβασεις καλα τους κανονες αυτους!!!

ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ!!!!


Φιλικα!!!

----------


## D.Rose

Συγνώμη Δημήτρη ... Δέν το γνώριζα αυτό ... Αλλωστε για αυτό είμαι εδώ για να μάθω ... να σε ενημερώσω πάντως πώς απ'οσο γνωρίζω δεν είναι πιασμένα ... Απλά τα δεύτερα αν ξέρεις τη πουλιά είναι να με βοηθίσεις ...

----------


## mitsman

το ενα ειναι κουτσουλιερης και το αλλο δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.... δεν τα ξερω τα αγρια... αλλα φανετο δεν ειναι με τιποτα!!!!! το δευτερο ισως ειναι θηλυκο φανετο...

παντως ειναι εμφανεστατο οτι ειναι πουλια πιασμενα απο την φυση και να ξερεις μεταξυ μας οτι δεν εχουν μελλον στο κλουβι!

----------


## D.Rose

Ok ... θα το κανονίσω ...

----------


## ninos

Ντελο, 
τα πουλακια τα εχεις αγορασει ; Σε ρωτω γιατι εαν τα πας πισω,δεν νομιζω οτι αυτος που σου τα εδωσε θα τα ελευθερωσει κιολας..

Ισως τελικα να εισαι η τελευταια τους ευκαιρια για να επιστρεψουν εκει που ανηκουν. Το δωρο αυτο,μπορεις να τους το προσφερεις εσυ,ελευθερωνοντας τα σε καποιο καταλληλο μερος για αυτα. Η ανταμοιβη τους, θα ειναι η τεραστια χαρα που θα νιωσεις κ οχι μονο.

Θα μπορουσα να σου φερω αρκετα παραδειγματα, οπου θα καταλαβεις οτι τα πουλακια δεν εχουν ζωη μεσα στο κλουβι

----------


## mitsman

μοιαζουν με τουρλι και τσιχλονι μου ειπε ενα καλο μου φιλαρακι που ρωτησα... ειναι πουλια που στην ελλαδα δεν αναπαραγωνται στο κλουβι απο οσο ξερω... αλλα και να το κανουν καποιοι λιγοι, δεν θα τα πουλουσαν!

----------


## D.Rose

Δημητρη ευχαριστω παρα πολυ οντως αυτα πρεπει να ειναι τα πουλια ....Νινο και γενικα οσοι διαβαζετε τα πουλακια δεν τα αγορασα ...πεθανε ο ανθρωπος που τα ειχε και οι δικοι του με ιδοποιησαν να παω να τα παρω ... χωρις να γνωριζω περετερο εκτος του οτι ο ανθρωπος εκανε εκτροφες και ειχε αρκετα τα οποια απ οτι γνωριζω τα χαρισαν σε γνωστους ... εγω μετα απο την ενημερωση που ελαβα απο εσας αυριο κιολας θα παω στο βουνο και θα τα ελευθεροσω τα πουλακια ... ειναι κριμα και δεν θελω σε καμια περιπτωση να τα κραταω στο κλουβι ... ουτε να ειμαι η αιτια του θανατου και της δηστυχειας τους... Ευχαριστω πολυ οσους με βοηθησαν να βγαλω μια ακρη (Δημητρη) και συγνωμη αν ενοχλησα η προσεβαλα καποιον ...

----------


## mitsman

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...AF%CE%B1%CF%82




Στο λινκ παραπανω θα καταλαβεις γιατι ειμαστε κατα της αιχμαλωσιας!!!!!!

----------


## D.Rose

Δημήτρη δεν νομίζω να ανεφαιρα πουθενα οτι ειμαι υπερ ... αλλωστε εξηγησα πως εχει για να μην εννοηθει κατι τετοιο ... αυριο κιολας θα τα ελευθεροσω τα πουλακια ... Δεν ΓΝΩΡΙΖΑ ... γι αυρο μπηκα για να μαθω ... και η αμεση ανταποκριση σας με βοηθισε παρα πολυ ... ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !!! Αν καταφερω ισως να εχω και υλικο απο την απελευθερωση τους ...

----------


## ninos

Ντελο,
συγνωμη το ειχες γραψει οτι δεν τα αγορασες !! Αλλα ακομα κ να τα αγοραζες παλι θα το εκανες απο αγνοια. Σημασία έχει το αποτελεσμα. 

Εγω προκαταβολικα, εχω να σου πω ενα τεραστιο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ για την αποφαση σου !! Σιγουρα να παρεις μαζι σου μια καμερα να θυμασαι αυτη την ωραια στιγμη.
Εκει που θα τα ελευθερωσεις καλο ειναι να υπαρχουν κ αλλα πουλακια τριγυρω καθως κ νερο στην περιοχη

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο Ντελο!!!!!!! σου εδωσα την ενοτητα που λεμε γιατι ειμαστε κατα της αιχμαλωσιας να μην νομιζεις οτι ειμαι κανενας τρελος και λεω οτι θέλω!!!!!!!!!

Εννοειται να βγαλεις κανενα βιντεακι... το εχουν κανει πολλα παιδια απο εδω μεσα!

----------


## vag21

με αυτην την κινηση σου σε βλεπω να γεμιζεις πουλακια,με αυτα που θα σου χαρισουν τα παιδια εδω μεσα.χαχαχα.

----------


## mitsman

> με αυτην την κινηση σου σε βλεπω να γεμιζεις πουλακια,με αυτα που θα σου χαρισουν τα παιδια εδω μεσα.χαχαχα.


ισχυει!!!!

----------


## Εφη

καλώς μας ήρθες Ντέλο και καλή διαμονή σου εύχομαι

----------


## D.Rose

Τα πουλακια απο σημερα το πρωι πετουν ελευθερα ... Τα πουλακια απελευθερωθηκαν στο βουνο στον βυρωνα ... δυστηχως ομως δεν εχω βιντεο διοτι λογο ελαχιστου ελευθερου χρονου ανελαβε ο πατερας μου την απελευθερωση τους ... Ελπιζω να ειναι καλα και την επομενη φορα που θα μου τυχει αναλογο περιστατικο ελπιζω να εχω και βιντεο να σας ευχαριστησω ...

----------

